# Another Spanish POI bites the dust.



## spigot (Apr 22, 2018)

Driving through El Campello yesterday, I noticed the POI behind the gas station by the river was devoid of vans.

Went to investigate & found notices  banning motor homes had been erected. These bore the Town Hall mark, so are semi official.


----------



## Wanderlust (Apr 22, 2018)

Albir now has now got height barries on the sea front and behind consums banning motorhomes


----------



## QFour (Apr 22, 2018)

Thats a pity the dog will be disappointed. We used to stop there and take her on the beach. If we stop on the Aire its to far from the dog beach and she is not allowed on the tram. Oh well never mind. Their loss we used to spend money in the restaurants and coffee shops. Just find somewhere else to go. Take it you can still park on the road or have they banned that as well :mad2:

Bloody Germans .. Suppose what's caused it all is them stopping for weeks on end and spoiling it for everyone else

..


----------



## spigot (Apr 22, 2018)

Wanderlust said:


> Albir now has now got height barries on the sea front and behind consums banning motorhomes



Bugger!, Paul, did you notice if there were height barriers on the main car park?, where they have the Sunday market.


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 22, 2018)

spigot said:


> Driving through El Campello yesterday, I noticed the POI behind the gas station by the river was devoid of vans.
> 
> Went to investigate & found notices  banning motor homes had been erected. These bore the Town Hall mark, so are semi official.



It was a handy if slightly uninspiring spot. There were many long stayers there when I spent the night.

I'll remove it from POIs ...


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 22, 2018)

Wanderlust said:


> Albir now has now got height barries on the sea front and behind consums banning motorhomes



This I looked at and found it too had evidence of people who had clearly stayed too long.

I'll remove this too ...


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 22, 2018)

I stayed at OU Albir which is also handy for town.


----------



## Wanderlust (Apr 22, 2018)

spigot said:


> Bugger!, Paul, did you notice if there were height barriers on the main car park?, where they have the Sunday market.



That was ok mike a month ago still a few parked in the streets


----------



## spigot (Apr 27, 2018)

This is the sign they’ve put up at El Campello, I said semi official because there’s no other info on it, like the reference No. of the law, etc.etc.

If you have a copy of INSTRUCCION 08/V-74 de la DGT in the van, you could probably argue the toss with the old bill if they tried to get you off.


----------



## QFour (Sep 24, 2018)

Thought we would have a look at this parking area today as it’s very handy for the Dog Beach. Only signage is Clearway by the Garage. No other signs on any of the lamp posts.

Have decided to stop the night and see what happens ...

Hope Ken is around later if we need getting out of the local jail. I suppose all they will ask us to do is move on.


----------



## QFour (Sep 25, 2018)

*No knock in the middle of the night*

Well what a pleasant night. We did not get a knock on the door but we did put everything away and have the seats set for a quick exit just in case. Think we will have a wander today and may stop another night.


----------



## Penny13 (Sep 25, 2018)

spigot said:


> View attachment 62944
> 
> This is the sign they’ve put up at El Campello, I said semi official because there’s no other info on it, like the reference No. of the law, etc.etc.
> 
> If you have a copy of INSTRUCCION 08/V-74 de la DGT in the van, you could probably argue the toss with the old bill if they tried to get you off.



Hi Mike where can you get this to keep just in case ? Jealous your both warm it hit 2* here last night.


----------



## spigot (Oct 14, 2018)

Penny13 said:


> Hi Mike where can you get this to keep just in case ? Jealous your both warm it hit 2* here last night.



Hi Penny,
             Only just seen this,  Google MINISTERIO DEL INTERIOR Instruccion 08/V-74 de la GT Autocaravanas. Print out a copy of the pdf form, it will be in Spanish.

Search round the motorhome forums, there is an English translation. Print that out, highlight the relevant bits on the Spanish copy & show that to the old bill if they try to move you on.

It's worked with me on a few occasions.


----------



## QFour (Oct 14, 2018)

Mysteriously, the signs have gone.  We spent a very quiet two nights there with two other MHs.


----------



## julesanian (Feb 26, 2019)

Damn. Spoilsports. Sign for NO Motorhomes back up on lamppost near petrol station. 
Not a soul here ... 
their loss I always call at Lidl here !


----------



## kenspain (Feb 26, 2019)

And as it gets nearer to summer my son said more signs near beaches will be going up one tip i will give you is dont argue with the police here the fine will go up,  these signs are legel by the way that,s why many Spanish friends are changing vans and not doing the requirements needed to change into a motorhome  so at the moment we can still park in the beach carparks but some of the new signs have no overnight Parking thats what you must look out for.:wave:


----------



## Tony Lee (Feb 26, 2019)

I understood that federal directive had a clsuse stating that local authorities could direct otherwise


----------



## spigot (Feb 26, 2019)

Tony Lee said:


> I understood that federal directive had a clsuse stating that local authorities could direct otherwise



Yes, that’s true but any prohibition signs should have the ordinance No. (municipal bye-law No.) on them, otherwise they are not legal.


----------



## kenspain (Feb 26, 2019)

I have just ask my son about these signs he said if they are put up by the order of the comunity town hall they are legal and do not need a number with them the Spanish Government allowes each coumunity to put signs like they are putting up now, on many beaches


----------



## Vickywok (Feb 27, 2019)

We are at CR San Juan de los Terreros Avenida Puerta.
 To  the right as you look at the sea signs are there saying no motor homes etc but on the left it appears to be fine. We've been here 1 night we will move tomorrow.

I'm amazed at the encampments. I know we are newbies to this but up at Calls Cerrada near Carolina there were about 60+ vans mostly UK plates had been there weeks. Police did a drive by but no numbers taken.

We like most here move on after a couple of days but down the coast at Cala Panzino there's a huge encampment of European friends at the village who have even reserved spaces with sand filled bottles. No wonder the locals aren't keen. Many look to have been there many weeks.

We will stick to staying on smaller park ups for a Day or two.


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 28, 2019)

*Yes as you post*



spigot said:


> View attachment 62944
> 
> This is the sign they’ve put up at El Campello, I said semi official because there’s no other info on it, like the reference No. of the law, etc.etc.
> 
> If you have a copy of INSTRUCCION 08/V-74 de la DGT in the van, you could probably argue the toss with the old bill if they tried to get you off.



"semi official" a really rubbish sign not worthy of "officialdom" 
Anyone might have created it by copying the Town crest.
Simple insertion of a graphic and printed on A4 and laminated
As posted such signs may well be legal & enforceable but the local area "Should do better" with further justification such as "by order of ????"

But I would not stay there and risk a fine or serious aggravation. (but that is me)

Interesting to note they disappeared, but again anyone with a pair of pliers or the like can become a magician
No angle grinder required !?

Again maybe OK if you have nothing outside so it is perceived you are over-nighting rather than camping ?


----------



## spigot (Mar 2, 2019)

kenspain said:


> I have just ask my son about these signs he said if they are put up by the order of the comunity town hall they are legal and do not need a number with them the Spanish Government allowes each coumunity to put signs like they are putting up now, on many beaches


. 

Your boy is obviously right Ken but I have noticed that if a prohibition sign states the by-law reference No.,  
it’s possible to incur a heavy fine as at Torre-del-Mar (300euros).

Whereas, with the plain signs, the old bill will probably tell you to piss off.


----------



## Tony Lee (Mar 2, 2019)

> Yes, that’s true but any prohibition signs should have the ordinance No. (municipal bye-law No.) on them, otherwise they are not legal.



Perhaps in the UK, but does that apply to the rest of the world too.


----------

